# New 220 Up and running



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here are the specs of my new tank I have been lax in getting this posted until such times as things settled down a bit. I know I have consulted with a number of you privately an for that I thank all of you, you are all a great wealth of information and knowledge.

•Size of tank: 220 Gallons
•Type of lighting 72" Aquatic Life T5HO 
•Single or Dual bulb: 8-39 watt bulbs 6- 10000K bulbs, 2 6700K bulbs, blue LED moonlights
•Duration of photoperiod: 2 6700K bulb and 2 10000K bulbs on 8 hours per day, 4-10000K bulbs on 5 hours a day, moonlights on 3 hours after the other lights go out
•Type of substrate: Basic Gravel, CEMEX from King Eds 
•Frequency of dosing fertilizers: Liquid Flourish 20 ml once a week
•Temperature of your tank: 80 degrees Fahrenheit
•pH: 7.2
•GH: 5
•KH:3
•Nitrate levels:15 ppm
•CO2 source: None
•How often do you do water change: Once a week
•How much water do you change: 50% about 100 gallons
•Type of fish and how many in the tank: 8 mixed variety Angelfish, 4 gold gouramis, 2 blue gouramis, 4 pearl gouramis, 4 bala sharks, 6 clown loaches, 10 red eye tetras, 10 red phantom tetras, 2 lemon tetras, 4 julli corys , 3 panda corys, 4 ottos, 1 gibbons pleco
•What do you feed your fish and how often: flakes, algae wafers, colour bits, Freeze dried blood worms, freeze dried Brine Shrimp, sinking pellets, fed twice a day, only enough till it is all gone, filters turned off during feeding periods
•Do you have algae in the tank? Yes I have some green algae growing on the inside glass that the ottos and pleco look after but they don't get it all so when I do a water change I use an algae scrubber and remove the rest.
•Description of your plant/algae problem: do note some of my jungle vals seem to get creases in them and then fold and die off (maybe too much current)...corkscrew vals spreading and propagating well, crypts, growing very well and spreading, small anubias now really beginning to spread and grow, egeria densa gets trimmed 6 inches every week (Selling off trimmings if anyone is interested), wisteria growing well.
•Description any issues: I have 3 FX-5's filtering this tank. I still seem to have a lot of free floating bits in the tank. I have now added the blue fine filter pads and the white polishing pads to each filter and will monitor flow for the next week. Cannot identify where the bits are coming from....don't think it is uneaten food as the fish pretty much eat everything they get fed. Spoke to a nice gentleman at Aquariums West, he suggested it might be bits of mineral build up that the filters are not catching...more to follow


----------

